# Thoughts on a 6 hp



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

In 6HP, Tohatsu, Merc, and Evinrude are all made by Tohatsu. So your decision is Tohatsu vs Yamaha.

not sure if you are set on Bote, but you can find a deal on a used solo skiff for less.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

CurtisWright said:


> In 6HP, Tohatsu, Merc, and Evinrude are all made by Tohatsu. So your decision is Tohatsu vs Yamaha.
> 
> not sure if you are set on Bote, but you can find a deal on a used solo skiff for less.


I think I am fairly set on a Rover. I'm now taking opinions on Tohatsu vs Yamaha.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

ok, I made this decision about 3 years ago for a homebuilt solo skiff. They ran the same. I went with the Tohatsu because its cheaper. I had the 6HP, but was too heavy and cumbersome. Also, its a lot harder than it looks to go 18 mph standing up on a paddle board. I went to a 3.5hp and it was a good choice. Save 30lbs and top speed drops to 13 mph.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

^^^This^^^
I have noticed that the guys that like these nanoskiffs for what they are (a lazy man’s kayak) run 3.5 hp motors. The guys that really want a larger boat in their heart of hearts run 6 hp motors and seem to sell them pretty frequently once they come to terms with how limited a nano’s capabilities are.

Nate


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

I used a 6hp Suzuki for years (4 stroke model) and loved it. Started easily every time and pushed my 18' Gladesmen well enough. It would plane with just me and a super light load. After I retired the Suzuki I went with a 4hp Yamaha that I purchased on a deep discount that until broken in was a bear to start. I am sure the 6 would be better though thanks to the carb differences. That being said I think the 3.5 models would be the way to go for the boat you are looking at. They are much lighter falling into the 37-45 or so pound weight range. The 4/6 chassis's usually run around 55lbs+. I still have my 4hp which I use on a Gheenoe but hindsight being 20/20 I wish I had bought a 3.5. You aren't getting enough extra power to justify the weight trade off. Plus looking at the specs on the Rover that Moto Rac looks kind of interesting.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> ^^^This^^^
> I have noticed that the guys that like these nanoskiffs for what they are (a lazy man’s kayak) run 3.5 hp motors. The guys that really want a larger boat in their heart of hearts run 6 hp motors and seem to sell them pretty frequently once they come to terms with how limited a nano’s capabilities are.
> 
> Nate


I totally get what you are saying. I asked a question about a year ago regarding a skiff for New England and you chimed in about a tin boat. Still on my list within the next few years but here a few reasons I’m going with a “nano skiff” for now:

It’s easier to get a “paddleboard with a motor” past my wife than a “boat.”

I can launch this from any beach on a family vacation.

We just got an offer accepted on a house about 4 blocks from the beach. I can launch this within walking distance from my house.

The coast here is super varied and in order to get around all of the rocky shoreline I’d need a fairly capable boat. With a Rover I can just launch into a little cove and fish just that. With an 18’ skiff I’d need to get from the ramp to the coves and sometimes that’s tough.

I’m sure I’ll do fine slowing the 6 hp down. I’m 230lbs.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I've nothing against the nanos; I wish I had one for quick afternoon backwater trips. It would be a blast. You just gotta love them for what they are. It sounds like you understand the compromises, so have fun. 

Nate


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

I just purchased a 6 HP Suzuki and have been running it for about a month on my Gheenoe and Porta-Bote and have been very happy with it. It has a good manual tilt/trim on it and does not pop up when put in reverse like some models. It can be stored on three sides left, right or with the front of the cowling down. It has an internal tank if you don't want to carry a separate fuel tank or if you want extended range it comes with a tank connection already built in. To my knowledge it is the lightest of the 6 HP 4 stroke motors at around 52 lbs. The only thing I don't like about it is the cowling is made out of plastic (it saves weight but I am concerned about durability.) I purchased my motor from Porta-Bote and if you live outside of California you don't have to pay tax on the purchase. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Irwin1970 (Jan 18, 2015)

I had a 15.4 HS Gheenoe with a Tohatus 5 hp 4 stroke, 4,5,6 are the same OB. Ran great and really like it. Sold that boat, I got a NMZ with a Tohatsu 9.7 4 Stroke, flew... Sold the boat, kept the trailer and 9.8 to use on the boat I'm building. I like Yam 60 hp 4 strokes and up, but the Tohatsu little ones are great motors. Checkout https://onlineoutboards.com/


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Irwin1970 said:


> I had a 15.4 HS Gheenoe with a Tohatus 5 hp 4 stroke, 4,5,6 are the same OB. Ran great and really like it. Sold that boat, I got a NMZ with a Tohatsu 9.7 4 Stroke, flew... Sold the boat, kept the trailer and 9.8 to use on the boat I'm building. I like Yam 60 hp 4 strokes and up, but the Tohatsu little ones are great motors. Checkout https://onlineoutboards.com/


Thanks for the info. Isn't the Yam 40 supposed to be good too?


----------



## Irwin1970 (Jan 18, 2015)

brokeoff said:


> Thanks for the info. Isn't the Yam 40 supposed to be good too?


Never had one, Yam 60 4 stroke and a few 1980's/1990's Yam 25/30 2 strokes. The size motor you asked about I have had a few... 1.5...3.5.....9.8, 2 and 4 strokes. The new portable Tohatsu's are very good.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

FWIW Tohatsu/Merc small outboards are made in Japan. Suzuki is made in Thailand and Honda is made in China.


----------



## Poomay (Dec 28, 2017)

X2 on the 6hp zuke


----------



## Rover (Apr 18, 2018)

I was just about to pose this EXACT same question as my Bote Rover just came in (though I'm still waiting on a few of the racks and other goodies I got to go along with it).

I can understand those who are unsure about this paddleboard/ Microskiff/ Nanoskiff, ext but for me personally it SEEMS ideal. I live in NY around virtually limitless water of all sizes but want to be able to throw it on the roof and drive to the Keys for a few weeks at a time every year. Trailering just seems too far and too much of a hassle. Time will tell though as I bought this completely sight unseen.

Anyway onto the motor choices. Going small actually hadn't even occurred to me, as I've had my share of larger boats and Maxing them out was ALWAYS the right answer.

That said looking at motor choices as stated:

Merc/ Tohatsu- Slightly smaller displacement, gear selector up front, slightly heavier.
Yamaha- Largest displacement, slightly heavier, more costly.
Suzuki- Large displacement, Lightest, mid-priced (seems like a good choice)
Honda- sometimes they list a 6hp sometimes they don't. Discontinued?

I've been leaning toward the Tohastsu due to lots of recommendations, But the Zuk seems like the best choice when stacking up the specs... However now I may rethink EVERYTHING and look at some of the smaller and lighter motors (I'm 180lbs) but I was planning on running it with my wife on-board as well at times (though a lighter motor almost seems smarter for this)

Anyone know which of these motors will spin the prop the fastest and allow for the quickest pitch choice? If I do go with a 6hp its PURELY for the top end as I don't really need the low speed torque (almost anything will push this)

Super interested in keeping this thread going as these Rovers are JUST starting to really appear. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Irwin1970 (Jan 18, 2015)

Rover said:


> I was just about to pose this EXACT same question as my Bote Rover just came in (though I'm still waiting on a few of the racks and other goodies I got to go along with it).
> 
> I can understand those who are unsure about this paddleboard/ Microskiff/ Nanoskiff, ext but for me personally it SEEMS ideal. I live in NY around virtually limitless water of all sizes but want to be able to throw it on the roof and drive to the Keys for a few weeks at a time every year. Trailering just seems too far and too much of a hassle. Time will tell though as I bought this completely sight unseen.
> 
> ...


Not a lot of prop choices for the small OB's. A SS prop would have been nice on my Tohatsu 5 hp 4 stroke.


----------



## Rover (Apr 18, 2018)

Never really thought about an SS prop on a small engine since there’s no where near the power to flex a prop. But they sure are more durable. I think I’m going to hook up a Tach to the engine after it’s broken in and do a few high speed runs at WOT, and try to adjust prop pitch based on over/ under max RPMS at WOT on the Rover. Not much info on these yet but i imagine this will be the summer of Rover, at least for some of us...


----------



## Irwin1970 (Jan 18, 2015)

Rover said:


> Never really thought about an SS prop on a small engine since there’s no where near the power to flex a prop. But they sure are more durable. I think I’m going to hook up a Tach to the engine after it’s broken in and do a few high speed runs at WOT, and try to adjust prop pitch based on over/ under max RPMS at WOT on the Rover. Not much info on these yet but i imagine this will be the summer of Rover, at least for some of us...


More about the bite of a SS prop and you could play with cupping!!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks interesting but Pricey

You can do the same thing with a 13' gheenoe and they
can be had used for about $600 

I would throw a 9.8 2 stroke 'Hatsu on that thing though
( lots of 'em out there) ....


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

If I did it again I would go with the air cooled Honda 2.3. Its $900, you don't have to flush it, and will push you about 10-11mph. Its also 29lbs. I cant over state how hard it is to stay upright going fast on a paddle board. Its soo easy to stuff the bow and flip over. However, if you want to have the wife onboard you will need a little more power. BTW, two people is possible but not any fun. The anxiety of flipping ruins the trip.

If I had the extra cash, The 3hp Torquedo electric.


----------



## Rover (Apr 18, 2018)

Yeah... pricey. All told Ill be into mine for just over 5K once the motor is ordered. That includes:

Rover (moto rack, paddle, fins ext)
Grab Rack, Bucket Rack, a set of wheels, 5 gallon Kula (seat/ cooler) and an 8ft sand spear, and whichever 6hp i order. I’m sure I’m going to add a micro power pole, and a fish finder as well. So more likely 6K when finished. 

I would consider 6k a VERY expensive kayak, or a VERY cheap Boat/ Skiff. I choose to see the later. 

My biggest decision was that i can car top it/ load it into my truck bed, and it suits my style of fishing. 

I do like some of the slightly larger micro skiffs, but much over 100lbs i lose all the benefits of this boat.... once I decide to move to a boat with a trailer than why not go bigger? Lol so basically this was MAXING out how big a platform i could go before it became a trailerable “boat”. 

Time will tell if it’s worth it... i ordered mine in Gatorshell (doesn’t show on their website) in “Bugslinger” pattern, because why not look cool too?


----------



## Rover (Apr 18, 2018)

CurtisWright said:


> If I did it again I would go with the air cooled Honda 2.3. Its $900, you don't have to flush it, and will push you about 10-11mph. Its also 29lbs. I cant over state how hard it is to stay upright going fast on a paddle board. Its soo easy to stuff the bow and flip over. However, if you want to have the wife onboard you will need a little more power. BTW, two people is possible but not any fun. The anxiety of flipping ruins the trip.
> 
> If I had the extra cash, The 3hp Torquedo electric.


Hmmmmmm.... maybe i should farther clarify, the Rover is designed to be motored while seated. And once you “arrive” paddled like a standard SUP. Taking the wife out will just be for evening cruises on nice nights. I guess I’ll have to see how she feels. There’s quite a few videos of guys Ripping on this thing standing... and also with two people.

It is 14ft long, 40” wide with a 500lb capacity. So it’s a touch more than a paddle board


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Rover said:


> Hmmmmmm.... maybe i should farther clarify, the Rover is designed to be motored while seated. And once you “arrive” paddled like a standard SUP. Taking the wife out will just be for evening cruises on nice nights. I guess I’ll have to see how she feels. There’s quite a few videos of guys Ripping on this thing standing... and also with two people.
> 
> It is 14ft long, 40” wife with a 500lb capacity. So it’s a touch more than a paddle board




Here's mine. 41" wide by 14' long x 8" Thick. Vacuum bagged, foam filled, 120lbs total weight. I had my GF on the cooler and can ride, but it like riding a motorcycle. You have to be paying attention and both move together. 
I'm 135lbs and my GF is 105lbs 

Is there a way you can try before you buy?

[


----------



## Rover (Apr 18, 2018)

CurtisWright said:


> Here's mine. 41" wide by 14' long x 8" Thick. Vacuum bagged, foam filled, 120lbs total weight. I had my GF on the cooler and can ride, but it like riding a motorcycle. You have to be paying attention and both move together.
> I'm 135lbs and my GF is 105lbs
> [
> View attachment 27321


Cool.... i like it. I’ll likely start a thread Rover Specific when mine comes in. Including how i carry it. I’ve searched everywhere for info and there just isn’t much. Thanks for posting i like your Skiff!!

Guess i better remember to wear the kill switch lanyard....


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Rover said:


> Cool.... i like it. I’ll likely start a thread Rover Specific when mine comes in. Including how i carry it. I’ve searched everywhere for info and there just isn’t much. Thanks for posting i like your Skiff!!
> 
> Guess i better remember to wear the kill switch lanyard....


Yes, kill switch is a must. You will end up with a trailer. Even though its only 105lbs, Its so cumbersome that you are worn out trying to get it on top of your car without scratching it on the ground. Then you have to wrestle a 60lb motor, that is unevenly balanced and half full of fuel into your car along with all your gear. A broken rod, and a few whacks to the shin from picking the motor up a little off the COG and you will own a $750 trailer. They only launch these things from a truck in the promo videos. Every other one you see in the sale section has a trailer


----------



## Irwin1970 (Jan 18, 2015)

noeettica said:


> Looks interesting but Pricey
> 
> You can do the same thing with a 13' gheenoe and they
> can be had used for about $600
> ...



paddle board or Gheenoe....

Two very different boats... I've had a few Gheenoes, 13LS, 13HS, 15.4LS, 15.4HS and a NMZ... But I have never owned a SUB. In the flats on a good day, I could try a SUB, just need a backup 1.5 hp....


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

www.boats.net has the best prices I have found and free shipping. On a 6 Tohatsu they beat online outboards by $40. They don't list most of their prices, so you'll have to call them.


----------



## Rover (Apr 18, 2018)

dranrab said:


> www.boats.net has the best prices I have found and free shipping. On a 6 Tohatsu they beat online outboards by $40. They don't list most of their prices, so you'll have to call them.


Awesome. Thanks for the tip! I will definitely check them.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

CurtisWright said:


> Yes, kill switch is a must. You will end up with a trailer. Even though its only 105lbs, Its so cumbersome that you are worn out trying to get it on top of your car without scratching it on the ground. Then you have to wrestle a 60lb motor, that is unevenly balanced and half full of fuel into your car along with all your gear. A broken rod, and a few whacks to the shin from picking the motor up a little off the COG and you will own a $750 trailer. They only launch these things from a truck in the promo videos. Every other one you see in the sale section has a trailer


Yep. Not to mention loading and unloading everything on the boat every time you fish. I currently have a jon boat I hand launch from a utility trailer, it’s a pain loading the battery, trolling motor, cooler, oars, rods, tackle bag, etc, at the edge of the water. Soon I won’t have to deal with that though.

The only reason I’d car top would be on a travel trailer, where pulling the boat behind wasn’t an option.


----------



## Rover (Apr 18, 2018)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Yep. Not to mention loading and unloading everything on the boat every time you fish. I currently have a jon boat I hand launch from a utility trailer, it’s a pain loading the battery, trolling motor, cooler, oars, rods, tackle bag, etc, at the edge of the water. Soon I won’t have to deal with that though.
> 
> The only reason I’d car top would be on a travel trailer, where pulling the boat behind wasn’t an option.


My plan is to just roll it into my truck bed. Only time I’m going to put it on the roof will be for loooooong distance traveling. Like i said NY to S. Florida. Towing a small trailer 1400 miles just seems like I’m begging for smoked bearings ext. I *think* loading it in out of my truck bed will be super fast and easy. But i will take the motor on and off (though they show it left on i their promo videos).

I drive a short box Tacoma so i ordered a tailgate extension to support the weight farther back.

Once it all gets here I’ll make a Rover thread with pics of how it works (or doesn’t) and adjust from there.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I have one of the two lightest nmz gheenoes ever made under 90 pounds ... 

the previous owner car topped it and i beach launch it with a dolly

I will try to link up a video tomorrow ... 

Gotta run I have a water test at 6;30 am ...


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Rover said:


> My plan is to just roll it into my truck bed. Only time I’m going to put it on the roof will be for loooooong distance traveling. Like i said NY to S. Florida. Towing a small trailer 1400 miles just seems like I’m begging for smoked bearings ext. I *think* loading it in out of my truck bed will be super fast and easy. But i will take the motor on and off (though they show it left on i their promo videos).
> 
> I drive a short box Tacoma so i ordered a tailgate extension to support the weight farther back.
> 
> Once it all gets here I’ll make a Rover thread with pics of how it works (or doesn’t) and adjust from there.


Hey Rover...are we the same person? I also planning on moving a Rover Gatorshell in Bugslinger with a short bed Taco.

Also, buying a place that's an 8 minute walk to one beach and 10 minute walk to the other. Planning on getting this:

http://www.sikk.com/ss-aluminum-fat-cruiser.html
+
https://www.wicycle.com/products/bike-trailers/boat-kayak-trailer
+
https://www.boteboard.com/rover/
+
XYZ Motor
+
http://www.onthewater.com/sight-fishing-stripers

Then I'll head down to NY and fish with Rover. Speaking of which, hey Rover, you going to come fish CCB?


----------



## Rover (Apr 18, 2018)

brokeoff said:


> Hey Rover...are we the same person? I also planning on moving a Rover Gatorshell in Bugslinger with a short bed Taco.
> 
> Also, buying a place that's an 8 minute walk to one beach and 10 minute walk to the other. Planning on getting this:
> 
> ...


CCB?

We may be the same person, or at least kindered spirits. I live in Central NY, spend a decent amount of time in the Keys every year.

I’m much more active on Tacoma World than on here but i figured I’d better get it going here too

Did you order your Rover yet? I started a Rover thread on here last night. I think it’s gonna be the hot ticket this spring. I sure hope so anyway!!!

What’s CCB again?


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Rover said:


> CCB?
> 
> We may be the same person, or at least kindered spirits. I live in Central NY, spend a decent amount of time in the Keys every year.
> 
> ...


Cape Cod Bay. I know they have good striper fishing on Long Island so that's what I figured your would be fishing for. Similar flats opportunities up around New England.


----------



## Rover (Apr 18, 2018)

brokeoff said:


> Cape Cod Bay. I know they have good striper fishing on Long Island so that's what I figured your would be fishing for. Similar flats opportunities up around New England.


I’m much closer to Canada than NYC... think Lake Ontario and the finger lakes


----------



## Stripah!! (Feb 15, 2019)

brokeoff said:


> Cape Cod Bay. I know they have good striper fishing on Long Island so that's what I figured your would be fishing for. Similar flats opportunities up around New England.


Curious if you ever got the rover and how it’s worked for you on the cape. 
I’m up in New Hampshire and fish the marshes and rivers and I’m curious to hear from a rover owner in New England.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Never got it. About to pull the trigger this month. Did you just sign up on SOL?


----------



## Stripah!! (Feb 15, 2019)

brokeoff said:


> Never got it. About to pull the trigger this month. Did you just sign up on SOL?


Yes just signed up. After spending the past year reading the posts I figured I would join. 
I’m also looking at pulling the trigger next month. I was going to drive down to the cape and check one out at a dealer there.


----------

